# Gambian Mission Report



## scottmaciver (Oct 9, 2015)

If anyone is interested in the reforming work in the Gambia, the September Mission Report from Philip Senessie is available Here.

If you are interested in receiving regular updates, you can sign up with your email address via 'Keep up to Date' on the Gambia Partnership homepage. Then it's just a case of clicking the confirmation email to confirm.

It would be great to have some prayerful interest in the work from PB members!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2015)

Exciting! Thanks.


----------

